# Howdy from Northern Virginia



## EricE (May 30, 2011)

I'm a volunteer at a church in Northern Virginia. I am primarily in the Video and lighting side of the booth, but I started on the sound board in my home church when i was in high school. I have been the stereotypical AV geek all my life - so I suppose it's natural I would gravitate towards this for some of my spare time.

I'm in IT for my "real job" but over the years I've followed the arc from being more technical to managerial, so keeping involved in my church let's me keep my hands in tech in a more direct way. It's more fun than managing (or trying to fix) bureaucracy anyway 

I also really enjoy music and performing in general, and have dabbled at playing keys. One of these days I might actually get motivated and start practicing on a routine basis or even take a lesson or two. If I could learn to play the keyboard as fast as I type it would be fun indeed! 

I'm looking forward to learning and participating in the forums.


----------



## DaveySimps (May 30, 2011)

Welcome EricE! great to have you aboard. I hope you enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## chausman (May 30, 2011)

EricE said:


> I'm in IT for my "real job" ...
> 
> I also really enjoy music and performing in general, and have dabbled at playing keys. One of these days I might actually get motivated and start practicing on a routine basis or even take a lesson or two. If I could learn to play the keyboard as fast as I type it would be fun indeed!


 
You're not alone here!

Being able to play music is always helpful (to me). (You know what they will complain about, before they get there and have a chance!)


----------



## Toffee (May 30, 2011)

Greetings EricE! Hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## ScottT (May 31, 2011)

Good to have another member from Northern Virginia! Enjoy your time, and use the search function!


----------



## EricE (Jun 3, 2011)

ScottT said:


> Good to have another member from Northern Virginia!



Thank you to everyone who was welcoming.


> Enjoy your time, and use the search function!


 
Search? I've just been slowly working my way through all the threads


----------

